# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  El Salto

## Aprendiz

Buenos días,

Ayer estuve aprendiendo el Salto en el libro de Ciuro, y quería preguntaros de qué manera os resulta más fácil hacerlo. Lo digo porque lo de levantar con la mano derecha el paquete inferior a la vez que el meñique pone en vertical el superior, resulta complicado (al agarrar el inferior con la mano derecha bloqueo el levantamiento del paquete superior y ahí se me forma el atasco). Me es más sencillo y más disimulado levantar el inferior con el índice izquierdo (como en el corte de Charlier) mientras el meñique levanta el superior ayudado por la mano derecha.

En cualquier caso, disimular todos estos movimientos para que el espectador no se dé cuenta parece difícil.

----------


## devorador_de_almas

hola..

   bueno primero que nada buenos dias... yo soy de esos que cuando da consejos que dice que hagan las tecnicas como se sienta mas seguros ( con tal que cumplan el mismo efecto, tanpoco para que se compliquen tanto)....sobre el salto yo aprendi uno que se llama pase invisible ...y en realidad se puede hacer  ya que con una buena misdirection y el timming correcto se puede lograr hacer el salto.... si antiguamente en los libros de magia el salto era lo primero que uno encontraba..ya que deicna que junto al enpalme y elenfile era una de las principales tecnicas de cartomagia..  

       saludos....

----------

Creo que devoradordealmas tiene toda la razon,hay mil y un saltos en la actualidad y creo que tienes que practicar el que se adecue mas a ti ,a tu mano,etc,etc.
LLevo unos mesecillos practicando con los saltos y con los doble lifts,en cuanto al salto que es el tema que nos ocupa en este post,tengo que decir que el salto clasico al principio me horrorizaba,me pasaba lo mismo que a ti,los paquetes se me trababan y mis manos quedaban en una postura horrorosa.Se soluciono un poco intentando llevar la baraja a una posicion mas vertical,consiguiendo una ejecucion mejor del salto,pero seguia sin convencerme.Reconozco que el salto clasico para mi tipo de manos es mucho mejor que el Salto Invisible,del que habla devorador de almas y que puedes encontrar en Gran Escuela Cartomagica Vol 4.
Empece a practicar mas el salto invisible que aunque tenia mas angulos me parecia infinitamente mas adsequible para mi.Asi que lo segui y lo sigo practicando y dentro de no mucho espero mostrarlo ya en público.
En cuanto a los angulos depende de tu tipo de manos,anchura de la mano,largo de los dedos,de la baraja (es muchisimo mas facil con una de bridge),es cuestion de mirarse por todos los lados al espejo,al principio se me veia por todos los lados el movimiento del paquete inferior,ahora casi no se me ve nada.
Te cuento mi experiencia personal,igual te sirve:Al principio lo practicaba con media baraja para que mis dedos se acostumbraran a la técnica y luego poco a poco iba añadiendo cartas ,hasta conseguir hacerlo con toda la baraja.
La cobertura que uso es hacer el salto mientras llevo la baraja a la mesa para dejarla alli y cuadrarla.O mientras  giro mi cuerpo en un movimiento de izquierda a derecha (soy Zurdo).
Pero esto que te digo es desde el punto de vista de mi experiencia,porque he visto a cartomagos realizando el salto clasico y el salto invisible delante de mis narices y los dos bien ejecutados son imperceptibles,ahora el que practiques tu debe ser de tu eleccion,y el que mas facil te sea practicar.

----------


## Gusruy

Y porque no desechar el salto y utilizar tecnicas más simplificadas como el doble corte.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## ignoto

Diez puntos para Gustavo.
Si tienes una técnica difícil y otra mas sencilla de hacer que te hace el mismo papel...¿Por qué complicarse la vida?

----------


## magomago

Parece que vamos a entrar en uno de los debates de la magia:Salto Si,o Salto No.Sinceramente no creo que tengamos que descartas ninguna tecnica tan a la ligera porque tengamos alguna mas sencilla,que realice CASI la misma funcion.
El salto y el doble corte hacen la misma funcion pero no son ni mucho menos lo mismo,es decir cuando se pone una carta en el medio y se hace un doble corte el publico puede pensar que esos cortes se hacen por algo,para llevar una carta a un determinado sitio por ejemplo.Sin embargo un salto bien hecho es indetectable,la carta esta en el medio y flushhhhh de repente esta arriba sin que el espectador sospeche nada (siempre que este bien),es decir si en una ambiciosa ponemos la carta en el medio ,hacemos un doble corte y esta arriba eso no impresiona al publico.Si por el contrario la ponemos en medio hacemos un salto y esta arriba,eso si que parece magico.
El salto tambien es la base para otras tecnicas como el medio salto ,que evidentemente tambien se puede sustituir,pero a veces la tecnica mas clara y directa es la mejor.
Y como decis vosotros hacer un salto puede ser complicarse la vida en el juego ,pero hacer un doble corte en vez del salto puede ser complicar el juego.

----------


## Aprendiz

Buenos días:
Sin tener casi ni idea (de ahí viene mi nick) empecé este tema y luego he ido viendo, tanto en internet como en el Canuto, que el Salto es un tema controvertido y que, en general, parece que se usa cada vez menos debido a la dificultad para disimularlo.

Ya consigo hacer el salto clásico medianamente rápido, pero se ve a la legua. Quería preguntaros qué variante del salto es la mejor para manos pequeñas, de forma que, con la suficiente práctica, pueda llegar a disimularse mejor que el clásico.

Un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues el invisible Aprendiz, no va nada mal.

Marlo lo hacia sobre la mesa, ponía el paquete de ariba donde esta la carta en la mano, luego ponía el otro encima. Justo en ese momento hacía el mismo movimiento que el invisible y giraba las manos como para cuadrar el mazo en la mesa. Engaña muchísimo.

Puedes haer eso mismo pero si no quieres girar las manos, entonces cojes el primer paquetin donde esta la carta y lo pones sobre la mano pero riffleandolas desde lo alto. Coges el segundo y haces lo mismo, pero el primer paquete lo tienes en la posición de T. Todo se cubre cn la palma de la mano derecha que riflea las cartas del segundo paquete y la promia mesa.

Para manos peuqeñas van muy muy bien.

----------

Estoy de acuerdo completamente con eidanyoson,pienso que el salto clasico tiene muchisimos angulos y es mas dificil de cubrir,el salto invisible es como dice su nombre invisible y con una buena cobertura insospechable.En el Volumen 4 de Gran Escuela Cartomagica tienes infinidad de coberturas para el salto.

----------


## Gusruy

Hola, en referencia a la respuesta sobre mi comentario del compañero magomago, tengo que expecificar unas cosas. Creo en la magia simplificada, el salto es una tecnica no solo dificil de dominar sino que además se puede percibir, solo hay un salto descrito como invisible que se encuentra en Tecnicas de Cartomagia Avanzada. Creo que el doble corte hace una funciónm exacta y más simplista, la imagen que das a los espectadores es que pierdes más la carta no que la encuentras, de todos modos se pude reforzar (como hago yo) con una mezcla por arrastre clasificatoria y de paso coloco la carta donde quiero. La sencición de perdida y descontrol es total.
En cuanto al ejemplo de que has puesto de la carta ambisiosa, nunca se me ocurriria hacer un doble corte, es más tampoco se me ocurriria hacer un salto, utilizaría un doble lift que es una tecnica genial e inperceptible para los espectadores. No hay que mal interpretar mis palabras no utilizo el doble corte para todos los efectos, tenemos distintas tecnicas en nuestra mano para aplicar la que mejor se adapte al juego. Y en todos los casos que conozco el doble corte puede sustituir al salto sin problemas.
De todos modos, las tecnicas que aplicamos cada uno es muy personal. escojemos la que mejor se adaptan a nuestro estilo y cumplen la función predeterminada en el juego.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## magomago

_De todos modos, las tecnicas que aplicamos cada uno es muy personal. escojemos la que mejor se adaptan a nuestro estilo y cumplen la función predeterminada en el juego._ 

Totalmente de acuerdo,evidentemente la tecnica depende de cada persona,como en el caso del snap deal que se habla en este foro,Lennart Green estudio su naturalidad,sus gestos,etc,etc y de ahi salio el fantastico snap deal que en sus manos es maravilloso,pero para el resto de los mortales puede quedar desastrosa.
En cuanto al salto sigo diciendo que solo eran ejemplos,igual no muy acertados,pero en algunos casos quiero decir que el salto es una tecnica que no puede reemplazarse.
Recuerdo (empiezan las batallitas del abuelete)uno de mis primeros congresos donde estaba con un amigo y le pedimos a Giobbi que nos hiciera un juegos.En el juego estaba una de las J rojas arriba y otra de las jotas rojas abajo ,mediante un salto (del cual no me entere,sino que lo se porque lei el juego despues) acompañado de una pregunta obnubilante (o como se escriba) y sin hacer nada las jotas aparecieron en el medio juntas atrapando a una carta pensada.Se podria hacer con el doble corte claro que si,pero segun la teoria de economia de movimientos de Giobbi,el lo hizo asi,directo,claro sin hacer aparentemente nada,ni cortes,ni  gaitas en vinagre.
En cuanto a la visibilidad,solo decir que NO,quizas para un mago si que sea percibible ,solo contar una anecdota,ahora estoy practicando el salto invisible (me falta un poco para perfeccionarlo),lo suelo usar cuando no es necesario,para que si me lo cogen pues no pasa nada.Hace unas semanas estaba con mi novia haciendole un juego (Mi novia por desgracia os aseguro que si algo sale mal o lo puede sospechar lo sospecha) y empece a hacer saltos con cobertura donde no era necesario ,luego al final del juego no me dijo nada de :oye cuando llevabas la baraja al oido hacias algo raro,o cuando volteabas la baraja se notaba que hacias algo ,ni nada por el estilo.Y le hice 4 saltos seguidos con 4 coberturas distintas.
Un salto bien distinto es el clásico,cuando lo leí lo empece a practicar y visto en video queda cojonudo,y este si que no me convencio porque hay algun momento que el paquete de arriba desaparece y me parece mucho mas artificial los movimientos,y mas visible.
Con esta charla de abuelete quiero animaros a practicar el salto ,que no es una tecnica no tan dificil como creeis.

----------


## Aprendiz

Hola:
Mirando en el emule he encontrado un video de un tío que hace el salto clásico sin que se vea ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. De hecho, al principio, cuando lo hace de demostración, he pensado que era un truco de cámara, pero después explica el método.

Si buscais por Invisible Pass (se llama así pero no es propiamente el invisible, sino una forma de hacer invisible el clásico), es un fichero de extensión rm (real media) de casi 5 megas.

Merece la pena verlo porque hace una cobertura con un movimiento totalmente natural, de cuadrar las cartas, que disimula el pase perfectamente, y practicando un poco lo puede hacer cualquiera.

Un saludo.

----------


## marcesala

Un salto clásico sin que se vea? Lagarto, lagarto.

El salto se ve. Quizá desde algún ángulo en concreto no se vea nada de nada, pero tiene más ángulos malos que buenos. Lo que pasa que aunque se vea, no se "comprende" (siempre que la misdirection sea buena). Nos pasa igual que con el doble corte, se ve, pero los espectadores no asocian el pq se hace.

Afirmar que el salto se ve ya lo hacía hace 30 años Ascanio, que venía a decir algo como que "lograr un salto invisible era una utopía".

Magiabrazos desde Salamanca

----------

Bien ,hablo un poco desde mi punto de vista personal sobre el salto,llevo unos tres meses practicandolo y aun estoy empezando.
Aprendiz ahora estan muy de moda las demostraciones de video por internes,he visto alguna demostracion de Saltos clasicos,y siempre,siempre que enseñana un salto clasico la camara esta situada en el mejor anguno posible para que no se vea.Yo si hago el salto en un angulo concreto te aseguro que no verias nada,el problema es que tengo unos 180 angulos mas que cubrir.
El salto clasico tiene muchos mas angulos que cubrir ,ya que al principio es el paquete inferior el que desaparece,teniendo que cubrir ese momento y luego el paquete inferior pasa para arriba mientras el superior pasa para abajo.Es decir que a no ser que tengas a los espectadores por encima de tu nivel de vista y en un angulo adecuado es dificil de cubrir todos los angulos.
El salto invisible (Creo que es de Le Paul),es mucho menos visible desde todos los angulos que el salto clasico ya que esta todo muchisimo mas cubierto.Y no tiene por que verse.Una cobertura que hago yo que estoy empezando a hacer juegos con el salto es hacer un movimiento suave pero amplio desde la altura del pecho ,hasta la oreja mientras digo algo como "voy a adivinar tu carta solamente escuchando lo que me dice la baraja" Como dicen en los libros y en los videos,el movimiento largo que es ir de la barriga al pecho,cubre un poco el movimiento pequeño que es el salto.

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Hola,
Me alegro de saber que no soy el unico principiante (o no principiante) que ve dificil hacer un salto delante de alguien sin pensar que se va a notar y, en vista de ello, decide tirar por la opcion mas facil del doble corte.

Sin embargo si que me gustaria "a la larga" llegar a dominar razonablemente el salto, pues pienso que si no se detecta, el efecto deberia ser casi siempre mas fuerte que con el doble corte...

No tengo el Canuto ni los libros de Giobbi (lo cual ya se que es un "crimen"!), pero si tengo el Erdnase-Revelaciones:

1. Que opinais de la descripcion del salto clasico en el Erdnase, y en particular de los comentarios de Vernon? A pesar de que no llego a dominarlo aun, me parece que dan buenos consejos...

2. Que opinais sobre los otros tipos de salto que describe en el libro? Aunque alguno no me parece mal en si, no los veo muy facil de aplicar en la magia.


Saludos,

----------

Bien pierre voy a intentar contestarte dentro de mi ignorancia

_Me alegro de saber que no soy el unico principiante (o no principiante) que ve dificil hacer un salto delante de alguien sin pensar que se va a notar_ 

El problema del salto es que pensamos que se va a notar o que nos lo van a ver,es como quien dice una tecnica que nos hace pensar cada vez que la hacemos ... Se nos habra visto?,la unica forma de tener confianza en dicha tecnica es realizar saltos cuando no sea necesario para asi ir ganando un poco de confianza en nosotros mismos y en el salto.Recuerdo hace poco cuando hacia el salto que pensaba ME LO HAN VISTO,ME LO HAN VISTO,pero no,yo me confundia ,no me lo veian.Quizas si se lo hacemos a un mago lo pueda intuir o predecir,pero estamos haciendo magia ante gente que no sabe lo que es un salto.

_No tengo el Canuto ni los libros de Giobbi (lo cual ya se que es un "crimen"!),_ 
Aun estas a tiempo de comprar quizas los mejores libros de cartomagia de todos los tiempos.Asi que en cuanto puedas .... ya sabes.

_1. Que opinais de la descripcion del salto clasico en el Erdnase,_
Sinceramente,el erdnase fue uno de los primeros libros que compre cuando estaba empezando y me parecio una basura.Pases mal explicados,ilustraciones confusas.No me gusto nada de nada y pues como que no compre el revelations,asi que no tengo ni idea de los consejos que da Vernon.Puedes dar alguno porfi plis...

----------


## el espectador

Amigos gustavo e Ignoto

Decir que es mejor desechar el salto y sustituirlo por el doble corte me parece un sacrilegio. Como bien dice magomago el doble corte sólo se puede emplear en algunas ocasiones porque la gente no es tonta. Yo he visto a alguno hacer un control de una carta por doble corte y es   ....lamentable. Tenemos que esforzarnos un poco y aprender técnicas que aunque son más dificiles son muy superiores. Un salto (bien hecho) es invisible y el efecto es totalmente limpio, mientras que el doble corte al ser una técnica con vida externa, el público ve que estás manipulando la baraja y tiene derecho a sospechar que has hecho todo lo que se le pueda imaginar. 
Por eso no podemos desechar técnicas por antiguas o dificiles. Fijaos que las tecnicas básicas de la cartomagia de hace cien años eran el enfile, el empalme, el salto y el forzaje (creo que me estoy olvidando de una). ¿Dificiles? sí, las más dificiles, pero con ellas haces verdaderos milagros.

el espectador

----------


## Gusruy

completamente deacuerdo con Ardman, simplificación del efecto. Buscar la tecnica más adecuada a nuestras características y habilidad, el escpectador no conoce el salto, ni que el doble corte sirva para controlar la carta, no sabe nada y no debe intuir nada. Otra cosa es que nuestro ego quiera dominar el salto en determinado juego para creernos que dominamos una tecnica compleja, cuando al fin al cabo el resultado y el climax final va a ser el mismo. En cuanto alicar el salto en juegos que no lo requieran me parece un suicuidio, si te salwe mal y te lo ven creeran que ahí está la trampa , aunque no tenga nada que ver. Hay ciertas tecnicas que si puedes practicar en transcursos de juego sin que influya, por ejemplo puedes practicar el forzaje clásico al dar a eligir una carta, porque va dar igual si te sale o no, no se percivirá, pero el salto es otra cosa. Así que en mi opinión no debería hacerlo. Claro que es solo mi opinión.

----------


## magomago

Biennn acabamos de entrar en uno de los grandes debates de la cartomagia.Los grandes maestros no se ponen de acuerdo ,asi que nos pondremos nosotros de acuerdo¿?.
Armand tienes razon en que una tecnica por mas dificil no tiene por que ser mejor y mas indetectable,pero como dice el_espectador hay unas tecnicas clasicas que los magos han estado empleando desde hace mas de 100 años,por que?,quizas porque sean las mas directas,las que mas economia de movimientos requieren,como dice Le Paul no siempre tienes que usar la tecnica mas dificil,pero si la mejor a cada situacion.Otra cosilla es que tambien dichas tecnicas complicadas puedes sustituirla por algun tipo de trucaje que las haga mucho mas sencillas,y aunque yo sea un fanatico de los trucajes ,los trucajes hacen que solo puedas hacer el juego cuando los lleves encima,sin embargo las tecnicas siempre las llevas encima.En vez de un doble lift puedes usar adhesivo doble cara.Ganas en limpieza un 100% pero ..... no creo que siempre salgas a la calle con adhesivo doble cara.

En el empalme por ejemplo he visto cartas a la cartera donde no se usa el empalme y si otro tipo de cargas de la carta que esta en la baraja debajo de la cartera.Sinceramente la mas clara y directa es el empalme.
En cuanto al enfile ,lo mismo aunque tambien te digo que tienes razon y no hay que hacer 100 enfiles sin ton ni son,pero uno bien hecho y metido en un juego es milagroso.
Y el problema que dices tu de la confianza,pienso que no se soluciona practicando una tecnica para que te sirva para el mismo fin,sino ganar confianza y realizarla.Puede que no tengas confianza por ejemplo en el salto clasico,pues hay 3 o 4 saltos mas,hay que practicar el que mas confianza te de.Igual pasa con el empalme,si el clasico no te gusta pues practicas otro.

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Tras unas pequeñas vacaciones me reeengancho a la discusion sobre el salto y respondo en particular al mail de "invitado":

1. Estoy de acuerdo en que si piensas que te van a ver el salto, entonces SEGURO que te lo ven..., pero tambien soy realista y pienso que el salto es una tecnica bastante dificil de dominar - al menos para un principiante -, y el pensamiento de que te lo van a ver puede ser tambien un pensamiento "prudente" que te aconseje buscar otras alternativas (p.ej. el doble corte) en espera de sentirte mas seguro con el salto.

2. En cuanto a lo de realizar saltos cuando no sea necesario para practicar, no estoy seguro de que sea buena idea, pues como se ha comentado aqui, si el espectador lo ve quiza piense que ahi esta la "trampa", cuando tu lo unico que quieres es "practicar".

3. Sobre el Erdnase-Revelaciones, no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto que sea una "basura". No se como serian las primeras ediciones, pero la que yo tengo, es decir, las "Revelaciones", a mi me parece que se entiende bastante bien (al menos en un 90-95% del total del libro, diria yo). Las mezclas y cortes falsos y los empalmes me parece que estan bastante bien, y otras tecnicas como las dadas, saltos, enfiles y cambios no me parece que esten mal tampoco (no digo que no haya otras descripciones mejores, no lo se...). En fin, que quiza haya libros mejores pero desde luego no estoy de acuerdo en lo de "basura", aunque para gustos.....

4. Sobre las recomendaciones o alternativas sugeridas por Vernon en cuanto al salto clasico de Erdnase, entresaco las siguientes:

- curvar el dedo indice izquierdo alrededor del extremo exterior de la baraja, para mejor control, y mantener dicho dedo en constante contacto con las puntas de los dedos derechos, para cubrir mejor la accion del salto;

- al intercambiar paquetes, los dedos de la mano derecha giran la mitad inferior ligeramente en un movimiento contrario a las agujas del reloj. Al mismo tiempo, los dedos izquierdo giran un poco la mitad superior en sentido de las agujas del reloj;

- remarca que el pulgar izquierdo debe ejercer a lo largo de la accion una presion hacia abajo, para que el lado derecho del paquete inferior pivote hacia arriba.



Bueno, con esto voy terminando este mail. No pretendo defender el salto de Vernon-Erdnase con respecto al de otros magos, pues mis conocimientos son muy limitados como para meterme en ese tipo de analisis. Simplemente queria comentar mis "dificultades" con el salto y oir vuestras opiniones sobre las variantes que se dan en el Revelaciones.


Saludos

----------


## magomago

Bien solo queria aclarar unas cositas:
No digo que el Erdnase-Revelaciones me pareciera una basura,dije que el Erdnase ,El experto en la mesa de juego primitivo,no me referia a la correcion y apuntes de Vernon que reflexiono mucho sobre dicho libro.Cuando compre el Experto en la mesa de juego era un principiante y las explicaciones eran aridas ,escuetas y a veces dificiles de entender,por eso digo que cuando lo lei me parecio una basurita,porque en ese momento tenia Cartomagia Fundamental que me parecia mil veces mejor.
Soy un gran admirador de Vernon y no dudo que el revelaciones sea un libro genial,solo digo que no lo compre porque el Experto en la mesa de juego no me gusto nada.
En cuanto a hacer saltos cuando no es necesario,no me refiero a hacer saltos sin ningun sentido,me refiero a al principio por ejemplo en la fase expositiva,hacer una charla por ejemplo cuando todavia no ha pasado nada  hacer algun saltito aqui,y otro saltito alli.Y luego dar la baraja a mezclar.No se si me he explicado,pero es lunes y tengo muuuucho sueño.
Por cierto yo era Invitado,solo que me habia olvidado registrarme 8-)

----------

Bueno llamar basura al que los maestros denominan "la Biblia de la Cartomagia" pues no se. En cuanto a la calidad evidentemente habrá libros mucho mejores, no hay que olvidar en que epoca se escribió este libro y en que condisinones. Sin este libro Vernon no sería Vernon y la cartomagía moderna no habría dado un salto tan espectacular como el que dió con este libro y las aportaciones extras del maestro. 

Un saludo y respetando los origenes de nuestro arte.
Gustavo.

----------


## Gusruy

El del mensaje anterior fui yo, no vallan a decri por ahí que nos escondemos  :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Ainsssss vamos a aclarar las cosas por partes y desmitificar un poco el Erdnase.
El Experto en la mesa de juego,como dices tu Gusruy es la biblia de la cartomagia moderna,pero por que?,porque un señor llamado Vernon lo estudio y lo anoto durante años,es decir con ese libro nacio la cartomagia moderna.Y los maestros dicen que es la biblia
Y no nos engañemos,ese libro hay que darle el valor que se merece,gracias a dicho libro un genio como Vernon ha influido en la totalidad de los magos,pero como libro didactico magico (recordemos que Erdnase era un tahur) pienso en mi humilde opinion que es una basura (didactica y magicamente hablando ) y es una joya (historicamente hablando).Pero como en todo cada uno tiene su opinion.Y evidentemente respeto el arte de la magia,porque la amo con locura,pero tambien pienso que soy libre de opinar sobre algo si no me gusta,evidentemente siempre con la razon.

----------


## Gusruy

Si en eso estoy deacuerdo, pero el apelativo de basura me parece algo desmesurado. Claro que tienes derecho a opinar sobre lo que te gusta y lo que no, y no hes ni mucho menos privarte de ese derecho. Lo único que he ehcho es dar mi opinión sobre el libro tomando la tuya de premisa, lo cual no quiere decir que no la respete, sino que no la comparto. También estoy deacuerdo en lo que comentas que el original era un libro de Tahur, pero hoy en día el Tahurismo (termino acuñado por genios como Tamariz) es una rama más de nuestro arte, y eso también se lo debemos en buena parte a este libro.
Es evidente que el Erdnase no se puede comparar didacticamente con el Canuto, o GEC, desde el punto de vista de hoy en día. Hoy en día se dan las cosas más masticadas, evidentemente el aprendisaje es más comodo, y así es como debe ser, pero que encuadrado en su época fue didactico de hecho Vernon no es que lo leyera a una edad muy avanzada, y vamos si aprendió de este libro.
De todos modos que sepas que no era mi intención ofenderte sino dar mi punto de vista.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## magomago

Gustavo,la verdad es que ni mucho menos me has ofendido.Y te agradezo mucho que expongas tu opinion distinta a la mia.En el mundo creo que debemos todos tener nuestra opinion personal ,y es un placer conocer la de los demas.De echo es bueno para la magia tambien,porque si todos opinaramos lo mismo pienso que no habria un avance en la misma.
Hay distintas escuelas de magia,distintos modos de ver la magia,distintas formas de hacer la magia,y me parece muy logico y util que cada uno tenga una opinion personal sobre un libro ,un juego,una pelicula,etc,etc.
Espero no ser el ultimo intercambio de opiniones que tengamos en el foro....  :Smile1:

----------


## el espectador

Bueno amigos, nos estamos desviando del tema. El tema era ¿salto sí o salto no?
No se me he explicado bien en mi último mensaje. Evidentemente, Armand, no se trata de meter una serie de 40 saltos en un juego ni hacer enfiles sin ton ni son. Yo no he dicho nada de eso. Lo que yo digo es que no podemos renunciar a una de las mejores técnicas que existen por el hecho de que sea dificil. Si tenemos un poco de amor propio debemos dominar todas las tecnicas, me refiero a las clásicas que ya enumeré antes. Como dice Pablo Domenech cuando consigues dominar una de estas técnicas tienes un patrimonio para toda la vida. Y si aceptais un humilde consejo, cuando esteis aprendiendo una tecnica nueva debeis intentar meterla en todos los juegos que hagais. Me explico: si estais aprendiendo el salto, hacedlo siempre, en lugar de doble corte, en lugar de contrlar una carta con mezcla falsa ... Si estais aprendiendo la dada en segunda hacedla siempre en lugar del doble lift ...Si estais aprendiendo el empalme, cuando adivineis una carta, sacadla siempre del bolsillo, etc. 
En fin no me enrollo más.

el espectador

----------


## magomago

Interesante reflexion el_espectador.Tras algunos años con la magia abandonada,he retomado de nuevo la magia con mas ganas que nunca.Intentando dominar las tecnicas clasica que siempre he dejado atras,una de las cuales es el salto.
Para empezar a practicar el salto se me plantearon dos cuestiones,tras cuatro meses de practica continua en mi trabajo (algunos tenemos la suerte de tener un trabajo a veces ocioso) durante muchas horas,creo que aunque me falte practicar mas lo puedo realizar (y lo realizo).
Pero para ejecutarlo se me plantearon 2 formas de realizarlo :
1- Como dices tu,realizar el salto en cualquier juego que realizara .Es una buena forma de coger confianza.
2- Crear un juego con una estructura mala,con una de las mejores coberturas en mi opinion para realizar el salto,llevar la baraja al oido con la excusa de que escuchando lo que me dicen las cartas puedo saber cual han escogido.
Sinceramente a mi me ha ido mejor la segunda,es decir hacer un juego en el que justifico con la charla llevar la baraja al oido,imaginate por ejemplo un juego donde no sea justificable llevarla al oido.
A mi me ha servido la segunda opcion ,aunque a mucha gente tambien puede servirle la primera que es la que pusiste tu.Solo decir que ahora voy a formar el club de los amigos del salto.No solo porque viendo mis progresos me anime a seguir practicando mas y mas,sino por lo que encierra el salto,despues de todo es una tecnica que se enseñaba en todas las sociedades cuando entrabas.Por algo seria no?

----------

Bueno soy nuevo en este foro y al abrir cartomagia me encontre con este post que habla de unas técnicas que más disfruto realizar "el salto". Concuerdo con muchos de ustedes , mas también estoy en completo desacuerdo con algunos otros. Imposible es comparar le doble corte con el salto. Es verdad, sirven para lo mismo, pero no son los mismo .Exelente acotacion en la que hablaban de una ambiciosa con doble corte. El salto es una técnica sin vida externa, nada debería notarse, mientras que el doble corte es una técnica con una fuerte vida externa ya que simulas estar perdiendo mas la carta en vez de estar controlandola. El salto como muchos acotan es un arma antiquisima y por lo mismo efectiva. Es verdad eso que debemos amoldar las técnicas a nuestra naturalidad, pero tampoco debemos disminuir la atmosfera de un juego por el simple hecho de simplificarnos la vida. El salto "es invisible" siempre lo fue y siempre lo será. Y si no lo es, es exclusiva culpa del ejecutante. Un tip para quienes quieren dominarlo a la perfeccion, Vernon agragaba que hay que girar un poco el paquete inferior para disminuir la separacion entre ambos y asi lograr que el pivoteo sea mas sencillo. Vean a Richard Kauffman y su video "On the pass" buena cantidad de saltos y juegos para ensayarlos.
Bueno, hasta pronto.
Saludos

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Por cierto, soy yo el del ultimo post, olvide registrarme.  :Oops:  
Saludos

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno solo resaltar una cosa, que para mi en una rutiona de ambisiosa tanto hacer un salto como hacer un doble corte es una soberana estupidez. Que pa eso está el doble y el triple lift.

un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## magomago

Bien Gusruy es tu opinion,yo sinceramente AUN no realizo ninguna ambiciosa usando el salto,pero no creo que sea una estupidez,evidentemente claro que hay el doble lift y el triple lift,pero tambien una ambiciosa suele tener siete fases y no puedes hacer en las siete fases solo dobles y triples,porque el publico se daria cuenta.
La ambiciosa de Tamariz por ejemplo usa el TPC,es decir un control para pasar la carta al fondo de la baraja,mientras la extiende.Pienso como Christian que el salto no tiene vida externa,y si por ejemplo se dice tenemos la carta en el medio,y con la cobertura de miral el reloj por ejemplo decimos,esperamos dos segundos y de repente la carta esta arriba,pues lo veo muy licito en una carta ambiciosa.
Evidentemente el salto se podria sustituir por otra tecnica en dicha fase de la ambiciosa,pero creo que en un Gran Escuela Cartomagica,hay una ambiciosa con un salto metido en la rutina y creo que es bonita (Aunque no la he practicado).

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Magomago tu y yo vamos a hacer una tesis sobre diferencias de aplicaciones del Salto  :Wink1: , yo hago la rutina de ambisiosa de Oz Pearlman no tiene ningún salto, y nadie se da cuenta, la he probado y requete machacado y nadie se da cuenta solo abren los ojitos y dicen es imposible. Esta rutina tiene cinco fases, que me parecen suficientes más me resultaría algo tedioso, además no soy partidario de coberturas como la de mirar el reloj y demás, en la ambisiosa prefiero que la gente esté concentrada siempre en la baraja y no detectarán nada, eso hace que sea más increible. Pero ésto también es lo bonito de la magia, la diferencia de estilos y ejecuciones para un mismo fin.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## magomago

Jajajaja,bien pues hagamos entonces la tesis sobre el salto.
Me parece bien que hagas la ambiciosa de ese joven imberbe y pretencioso llamado Oz Pearlman,el caso de Oz seria otro tema a debatir (Reconozco que mi opinion no es demasiado buena,aunque se le ven maneras).
Yo solo digo que cada uno se adapte a lo que le guste,y a los manejos con los que uno se encuentre mas comodo,pero creo que no hay que dejar ninguno de lado ninguna tecnica.Cuando me refiero a la cobertura del reloj pues es una que yo he puesto,pero que no tiene que ser la mas eficiente para ti,hay muchas.Puedes hacer un salto Hermann cuando le das la vuelta a la baraja diciendo tu carta no esta abajo.Pero siguen siendo ejemplos.
Pienso que no hay que desechar ninguna tecnica,por ejemplo a mi me cuesta mas hacer un doble lift que un salto.No se por que pero el doble lift por ejemplo me sale perfecto cuando lo realizo sin publico,es una tecnica que he practicado muchisimas horas,pero cuando la realizo en publico noto un ligero temblor de manitos,que no me da cuando realizo tecnicas en teoria mas complicadas como el salto o el empalme.

----------


## el espectador

Gusruy, ¿dices que es una estupidez utilizar el salto para la carta ambiciosa?, pues acabas de llamar estúpidos a muchos magos, entre ellos Dai Vernon, casi nada.
¿Y también dices que para eso está el doble lift y el triple lift? Creo que una rurina de ambiciosa con dobles y triples sólamente quedaría muy pobre; supongo que habrá otros pases además de estos. 
En fin, veo que no nos pondremos de acuerdo nunca. Pero los que renincieis al salto estais perdiendo una oprtunidad de dar un salto cualitativo y cunatitativo como magos.

el espectador

----------


## kike

jurrrrrrr, he hecho varios saltos delante de especatadores, y con missdirection no pasa na, me acojona muxo hacer los saltos xq es mu deskarao, jejeje

----------

También discrepo con la opinión de Gusruy, muchos de los maestros opinan que lo más sucio para la rutina de ambiciosa es exagerar el uso de dobles, así que imagina que pensarían de una rutina echa de puros dobles y triples.... No es que esté en contra del uso de ambos, si no que creo que tu opinión fue un tanto exagerada y poco responsable, te estas echando al bolsillo la opinión de los grandes y ni siquiera con justificación, así que quizás sería mejor si dijeras porque opinas lo que opinas.
Saludos

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno antes que nada me gusta que cuando se dirijan a mi no lo hagan en forma de invitado, asi al menos se con quien hablo :Wink1:  yo no hago rutinas largas con la ambisiosa, creo que son tediosas y repetitivas, así que para las rutinas que ejecuto puedo descartar el salto sin problemas. En cuanto a que no opino como los grandes, creo que eso se debe a que tengo mi personalidad propia como mago, que hace que pruebe de todo lo que comentan grandes maestros, lea muchos consejos y me quede con lo que mejor se adapte a mi magia.
Dicen que mi opinión es irresponsable, no se en que sentido, es solo una opinión, y es una opinión basada en lo que yo hago, así que no creo que afecte a la magia ni a nadie en concreto, por tanto lo de irresponsable creo que está fuera de lugar, además creo que hay gente que opina igual que yo, son los que estamos a favor de la simplificación del efecto.
Dices que hacer una rutina de ambisiosa a base de Lift queda sucio, bueno cuando quieras te das un salto y me la ves hacer a ver si te parece sucio o a los espectadores no les gusta, además nunca he dicho que halla que abusar, pero es que no se debe abusar de ninguna tecnica en general, ni siquiera del salto que cobertura le vas a dar a tres saltos en una rutina de ambisiosa miraras tres veces el reloj, te acercarás la baraja a la oreja varias veces, eso para mi queda más sucio que tener la baraja siempre a la vista directa del espectador.
Me dices que no doy justificación, la justificación es bien simple a mi me va bien y no hago saltos, tengo infinidad de efectos y ninguna me ha requerido un salto, lo aprendí a hacer y luego no ha sido necesario que le de uso, creo que el argumento es de peso, al menos para mi y para la magia que realizo.
Ya lo último que me faltaba por oir, que diga que me parece una estupidez realizar un salto en una ambisiosa, no quiere decir que quien lo realice sea estupido por favor, a ver si somos menos sensibles. Yo lo digo desde mi punto de vista y desde la vertiente de lo que yo realizo. Que yo sepa no obligo a nadie a discriminar esta tecnica, yo la se hacer pero no le doy uso y me costó un huevo aprenderla.
En definitiva que no le doy uso, que me va bien, que tengo muchos libros y efectos y no me requerieren el salto en el 95 % de los efectos descritos en ellos. Que magos como Oz Pearlman hacen la ambisiosa sin salto y de cinco fases, y porque hay tecnicas más utiles y versatiles que se pueden aplicar con el mismo fin.
Pdta: Soy unh admirador de Vernon y creo que es de los mayores genios y el padre de la cartomagia moderna, pero no hay que seguirlo a pies juntillas, también hay que tener criterios personales. Y los grandes maestros tambien se contradicen y el problema de simplificar o no ha estado en debate entre ellos siempre.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## magomago

Bueno Gusruy te doy la razon,cada persona tiene que tener su opinion.Evidentemente el salto es un tema que los magos nunca se ponen de acuerdo.Daryl por ejemplo hace unos saltos que te cagas por la pata arriba y es un detractor del salto como control de una carta.
Creo que las opinion de Invitado es un poco exagerada ya que dice que esa frase es poco responsable,pienso que es una frase como otra cualquiera,a mi Titanic me parece una mierda y a mi novia una obra maestra.Para gustos se pintan colores.Oye cada uno tiene su opinion y es libre para decirla.Yo podria dar opiniones negativas sobre muchos de los llamados genios de la cartomagia (No voy a decir el nombre),aunque les reconozca el merito y el valor que tienen.
Bien en cuanto a lo que me alude a mi....... jajajajaa yo no hago saltos en una ambiciosa,nunca dije que los hiciera,solo he dicho que he visto algunas ambiciosas con saltos y bien estructuradas donde quedan muy bien.El salto lo hago con la cobertura del reloj o de la oreja,pero evidentemente lo hago solo una vez en un grupo de juegos y con justificacion.Seria estupido llevarme la baraja a la oreja cada dos por tres.
En cuanto a que tienes tu opinion como mago me parece cojonudo,creo que es lo que tenemos que hacer para no ser robots ni meras copias de otros.

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Magomago, menos mal que alguien comparte mis criterios   :Wink:  En cuanto a lo de la ambisiosa mediante salto no lo decía por ti, sino que parece en este foro que muchos defienden esta tecnica para este efecto, y he utilizados tus ejemplos de coberturas porque son muy comunes, no era una alusión personal. 
Estoy deacuerdo contigo, grandes maestros también han hecho grandes chapuzas, no todo lo que hace un maestro lo tenemos que tomar como ley de vida. Hay que aprender de todos y de todo, y luego filtrar lo que se adecue a nuestro estilo y magia que quramo hacer. es la única manera de ser un mago con personalidad y no una imitación. 

Un saludo con personalidad y estilo propio. 8-) 
Gustavo

----------


## Angel_cadiz

a mi Titanic me parece una mierda 
... pos ahi por lo menos estamos de acuerdo!!! :D

----------


## magomago

Pues ya ves Angel,la pelicula se llevo unos 8 o 9 oscars (No recuerdo que ya voy mayor).
Pues lo mismo puede ocurrir con las tecnicas y con los magos tambien.Sinceramente he leido maravillas de algunos magos americanos y pues debido a mi curiosidad a veces he decidido comprar algun DVD suyo y lo cierto es que una vez que vi dicho DVD me he llevado las manos a la cabeza diciendo .... este tio es el que tiene tanta fama?.
O despues de leer un libro de un determinado mago ,pensar... joer que bueno y una vez que lo vi en directo o en DVD  lo mismo de lo mismo.
Si quereis poder dar ejemplos  :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

Se llevó once oscars pero eso es lo de menos q a mi tampoco me parece maravillosa jeje.

Digo yo, ¿porqué pelearos por algo tan tonto como un salto o un doble?

Veamos yo las mejores ambiciosas que he visto (que he visto, no que haga o que no existan otras) han sido una de guy hollynworth y otra de Bill Malone. Una llevaba un salto y la otra no. Y os juro q no podría decidirme por ninguna de las dos.

La que No te nia el salto era increíble, con mucho ritmo y muy continuada, casi sin palabras....

La que SI tenía salto, era mucho más hablada, desviando atención y el salto estaba utilizado como pintaje, poniendo la carta bocaarriba en medio y "apareciendo de la nada" arriba entre otras cosas y más pintajes. Os aseguro que cuando vi eso me quedé ANONADADO por más de 5 segundos.

Conclusión? pues q efectivamente no hace falta hacer el salto para una ambiciosa realmente buena. Pero tampoco hace falta el empalme para muchos juegos y se sigue usando. 

Yo aún no puedo hacer unos saltos como Kauffman o Daryl así que los sustituyo por otras cosas. Pero si me salieran tan sumamente bien, ¿por qué no usarlos?
 Es igual que no usaría un doble lift si no lo hiciera perfecto.

El mayor problema que tenemos a veces es criticar aquello a lo que no llegamos.  y esto no va por nadie conste. Simplemente genarilizo.

----------


## Gusruy

Volvemos a las andadas, aquí nadie está discutiendo, expresa opiniones personales que difieren con las de unas personas y se asemejan con las de otras. Yo lo que digo es que no es necesario hacer un  salto, ni porque lo diga Vermon,ni porque sea una tecnica antiquisima, simplemente adapto las tecnicas a mi magia y el salto no lo considero indispensable para la magia que hago. Repito que yo critico el Salto desde la experiencia de haberlo aprendido y haberlo filtrado para por ahora desecharlo. Que un día surge un efecto que me encanta y sea indispensable hacerlo pues lo haré. Y para la ambisiosa soy partidario de no usarlo por lo que tu comentas se hace una rutina muy lenta en el que utilizas mucha cobertura psicológica y prefiero algo más directo y dinámico.
Por cierot lo del Titanic mejor ni hablar mi novia me hizo uir al cine a verla tres veces, aún me estoy recuperando.

un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Yo ocupo el salto solo cuando hago "walk around" en solamente 2 juegos, la ambiciosa y una transposición tipo "here then there". Es una exelente arma para controlar cartas, ya que aparentemente no haces nada, pero hombre aunque yo disfruto mucho de las satisfacciones que me da esa técnica hay que recordar que existen técnicas que también pueden remplazar el salto, como el robo lateral, el hermann pass, el mismo tpc y varios más. No menciono el doble corte y el control del jog de Paul porque hablo de tecnicas que se realizan ante una aparente incatividad de la baraja. Bueno, en cosa de gustos no hay nada escrito. Para mi modo de ver es ilogico hacer una ambiciosa con un doble corte, al igual que realizar el milagro diabolico de Marlo con un salto.
Saludos.

----------


## Gusruy

Insisto en que nadie a puesto una ambisiosa con doble corte como ejemplo.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## boby

creo q te compiene tu version del salto xq te sale mejor y es mas facil.
y creo q no te conviene usar la real aunque te sea mas dificil

----------


## luisblaine

la ambisiosa que utilizo, dai vernon para engañar a houdiini nadie a escuchado de eso, bueno se dice por ahi que houdinni decia que nadie podia engañarlo enseñandole un juego tres veces consecutivas, y dai vernon lo logro con una ambisioza. 
alguien realiza esta vercion o tiene mas datos  ?

----------


## themagician

¿No eran dos veces seguidas?

----------


## MJJMarkos

Y se lo hizo 8 veces...

Pases con Dobles y Triples. Además de enfiles.

El primer pase creo que el decía "hay magos que hacen cosas raras con la baraja..." y le hacía un salto... luego le decía, pero así no lo voy a hacer yo. Y empezó con su retaila de "I'm gonna take this card... this card..."

----------


## luisblaine

lo siento eso lo devi poner en el post carta ambisioza,  :Smile1:  , pero dicen que lo que realmente mato a houdiini fue que utilizo una carta de doble dorso :shock:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Usó cartas normales, en tiempos de Hofzinser ya existia la doble dorso, cara, y demás... sólo hay que leer su libro.

----------


## karmasmagic

brian tudor en su dvd The heckler enseña un salto q esta muuuy bueno....en el gran escuela cartomagica enseña algunos muy buenos tmb giobbi.....mira el dvd o lee el libro q estan muy buenos esos saltos

----------


## froni

para hacer el salto hay bastantes tecnicas para cada persona puede ser una mas comoda que otra solo debes probar varias y ver cual t resulta mas facil.

----------


## Ella

> para hacer el salto hay bastantes tecnicas para cada persona puede ser una mas comoda que otra solo debes probar varias y ver cual t resulta mas facil.


estas reabriendo un tema del marzo del 2005 para decir algo que ya se ha dicho: 



> Creo que devoradordealmas tiene toda la razon,hay mil y un saltos en la actualidad y creo que tienes que practicar el que se adecue mas a ti ,a tu mano,etc,etc..


1- no se permite reabrir temas, a no ser que valga la pena el comentario y se aporte algo nuevo no dicho o una duda nueva
2- lee todo el post antes de escribir
3-lee las normas, reglas y etiquetsa del foro antes de escribir por favor

----------

